# Best medium car to buy



## Newbie! (24 Apr 2007)

Hi,

After a five yr relationship with my renault megane i have decided to sell up and move on. I want to buy a 1.4 or 1.6 petrol medium sized car. Dont have much interest in saloon cars. So, my question, for the amount of money i can spend I have narrowed my search to the following:

05 Ford focus hatchback
04 VW Golf comfortline
03 Audi A3
04 Toyota corolla hatchback.

I dont know much about cars so i know its a very general question but just wondering which of the above cars would readers recommend based on miles per gallon, comfort, resale value and i suppose general value for money.

Thanks - all comments appreciated!


----------



## Gabriel (24 Apr 2007)

05 Ford focus hatchback - Great car, best in class and would be my option of the four. Good driving dynamics too...and a big boot.

04 VW Golf comfortline - decent build quality and good residuals. Not considered quite as good as Focus.

03 Audi A3 - older model. Wouldn't even consider it.

04 Toyota corolla hatchback. - reliable...will outlive your grandchildren. Decent residuals. As boring as boring gets. Might as well give up on life if you buy one of these!!


----------



## Sunster (24 Apr 2007)

Go for the focus or the Golf (ensure its the new body)
When you say 'good' depends on what you want for a car....good to drive, fuel economy, image...each of these hatchbacks has its own strengths and weaknesses. Look at the driver power poll: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/driver_power_2007/


----------



## RS2K (24 Apr 2007)

Focus is my recommendation. www.honestjohn.co.uk has a good impartial review.

Go for a 1.6 Zetec model. By far the best spec. Has a/c, alloys, sports seats and uprated suspension too. Nice trim also.


----------



## Newbie! (24 Apr 2007)

this is great thanks - keep the comments coming!


----------



## ang1170 (24 Apr 2007)

One thing not mentioned so far is that servicing costs on the Ford and should be lowest, Toyota next, then VW and Audi.

Although they have a good reputation, which helps residual values, my own experience is that VWs don't live up to it.

My vote: Focus.

Oh, yes: try and get one with a/c. You'll come to love it if you haven't had it before, and it'll make it easier to sell on.


----------



## Gabriel (24 Apr 2007)

The key here is Focus is the car to go for. It wins in nearly every department to be honest...which is why it's class leader.


----------



## Sunster (24 Apr 2007)

The good thing about the focus is that there are plenty to chose from. Best selling car in Ireland and UK last few years, hence you'll be able to get more for your money. Haggle hard, as the numbers could potentially hit you when you want to sell on in future.


----------



## marcellaf (24 Apr 2007)

Apologies for butting in on this, but I too am considering changing to one of those 4 cars.

My concern with the focus is that I have a fiesta (old, 1997) and have often found it to be a bit 'skittish' for want of a better word on the road.  Didn't find it felt very stable at times, particularly on bad roads.  I have not yet taken a focus for a test drive, I would be talking about a slightly older version than the OP - probably a 2003 or 2004. 

I test drove a 2003 Corolla lately and found it felt much more solid on the road than my fiesta.

Now obviously a fiesta is a much smaller car than a focus (particularly the older models), but does anyone who has a focus find that they can be a bit of a handful sometimes?

thanks!


----------



## ang1170 (24 Apr 2007)

marcellaf said:


> Apologies for butting in on this, but I too am considering changing to one of those 4 cars.
> 
> My concern with the focus is that I have a fiesta (old, 1997) and have often found it to be a bit 'skittish' for want of a better word on the road. Didn't find it felt very stable at times, particularly on bad roads. I have not yet taken a focus for a test drive, I would be talking about a slightly older version than the OP - probably a 2003 or 2004.
> 
> ...


 
Try a test drive: there's a big difference between them.


----------



## Gabriel (24 Apr 2007)

Yeah...no comparison. Focus is best in class for a reason. It handles better than Corrolla or Golf. That would also include the older model Focus I believe.

I wouldn't be comparing a 1997 Ford (Fiesta) with a newer Focus. Different beasts.


----------



## marcellaf (24 Apr 2007)

Really I have it down to the Corolla v the Focus.

Is there a timing belt or timing chain in the focus?  the salesman has told me that corollas have timing chains and do not need to be changed until 100,000 miles - is this correct?  I've just had to change the timing belt in the fiesta (not a cheap job).

I think from looking at honest John that reliability of both cars is pretty similar.  The focus is substantially cheaper (approx 2 -3k), which is an attraction.  But Toyotas will go forever, which is also a good thing!

More confused now!


----------



## Sunster (24 Apr 2007)

Test drive both and see which one smiles at you at the end of the day. See which one also suits you best practically as well....Space? family? Single? Is image important? Driving?
The Focus will serve you very well if you pick a good one- make sure there is full service history. The reason they are cheaper is that there are so many of them out there. Newer fords have also proven good in the reliability stakes. Toyotas 'the best built cars in the world' are more exclusive as in much less common and almost bullet proof in its engineering. 
There is a timing belt in the focus.
Timing chain in the toyota. 

From your initial list, I'm assuming you've set yourself a budget around the 20k mark.
If money were no object, I'd go for a Golf in the sportline trim owned by one lady owner. Golfs in this trim can be found easily with low milage as they are quite commonly considered as a second car of a middle class family and hence usually also often kept quite clean. (Personally, and if space isn't big on the agenda but fun and image is, I'd actually look for a 03/04 Cooper S) That's my 2 cents
If it had to be between the focus and corolla, I'd get a focus because of the choice you will have to see which means more value for money


----------



## galwaytt (25 Apr 2007)

A long time Audi owner...........I wouldn't go near the A3, either.  

And, if it's a 1.4, avoid the Golf like the plague.  The 1.4 Golf engine is well recognised in the trade as a slug, with premature wear on everything from coils to pistons to bores.....articles in the trade press will back me up on that.......and, being a Golf, it'll be as plain as............whatever.

Which leaves the Toyota and the Ford.  Both good, down to personal preferance and value for money.  I'd imagine the Ford would be more attractive, as Toyota's get a premium these days, but the Ford would have more gear/be nicer inside.

Of course, I haven't seen the other stalwart on your list: Honda Civic.   Won't go wrong with that, either........


----------



## marcellaf (25 Apr 2007)

I think I've taken over from the OP - sincere apologies  - I'll keep this one nice and short.

My budget is between 10 - 13k, looking for at least a 03 either focus or corolla.

2 quick questions re the focus:  1. Can you get a ghia hatchback?  2. Is a 1.6 much better than a 1.4 in tems of speed pick up etc.?

thanks again.


----------



## NHG (25 Apr 2007)

I had a 1.4 05 hatchback focus for a week from a garage - lovely car to drive (steering etc) - animal on petrol - no power.  My mother-in-law summed it up for me "great car if it had an engine".  Definately look at the 1.6 if you are thinking about it.  

I think that the toyota would be much more comfortable seat wise etc.


----------



## Gabriel (25 Apr 2007)

marcellaf said:


> I think I've taken over from the OP - sincere apologies  - I'll keep this one nice and short.
> 
> My budget is between 10 - 13k, looking for at least a 03 either focus or corolla.
> 
> ...



Don't know about GHIA hatchback but 1.6 Zetec (as posted by RS2K earlier) is the best model to go for. Difference between 1.4 and 1.6 is substantial. I wouldn't touch a car of this size in 1.4 mode.


----------



## BlueSpud (25 Apr 2007)

Focus is your only man.  Bought my 1.6 estate new in '00 and still love it.  Plan to drive it to the ground, it would hurt me to sell it on.  Still looks like new & drives like new, and I have 2 young kids.

p.s. I dont work for ford....


----------



## marcellaf (25 Apr 2007)

hmm, I had heard that the 1.4 focus was a bit sluggish alright.  Of course, the bigger the engine, the bigger the road tax, insurance etc.  But if there is that much difference between a 1.4 and a 1.6 then I'd rather pay the extra and not be left stuck on the wrong side of the road whilst struggling to overtake!

Thing is, the 1.4 corolla does not seem to have the same 'slowness' problems??  Why would that be, considering the engine is the same size?


----------



## Newbie! (25 Apr 2007)

Thanks to all - mind firmly made up. going to test drive a 1.6 Focus at the weekend. Thanks again for the opinions.


----------



## RS2K (25 Apr 2007)

Newbie! said:


> Thanks to all - mind firmly made up. going to test drive a 1.6 Focus at the weekend. Thanks again for the opinions.



Best of luck. Do not make an error and buy an LX model though. Spec. isn't great.


----------



## Purple (25 Apr 2007)

All good advice on this thread. Buy a 1.6L high spec Focus.


----------



## Sunster (25 Apr 2007)

marcellaf said:


> hmm, I had heard that the 1.4 focus was a bit sluggish alright. Of course, the bigger the engine, the bigger the road tax, insurance etc. But if there is that much difference between a 1.4 and a 1.6 then I'd rather pay the extra and not be left stuck on the wrong side of the road whilst struggling to overtake!
> 
> Thing is, the 1.4 corolla does not seem to have the same 'slowness' problems?? Why would that be, considering the engine is the same size?


 
The ford 1.4 engine is an old reliable engine used for many years- even the 1.6 there used to be a choice between the older engine and the newer zetec.
Toyota only use their VVTi engines on their newer cars and these tend to carry more horse power


----------



## RS2K (25 Apr 2007)

No. Both the 1.4 and 1.6 Ford Engines are modern 16v units.  Even the earliest Focii had them in late 1998. 1.4 had 75 bhp (now 80bhp). 1.6 has 100bhp (a variable valve timing version has 115bhp). These engines were confusingly marketed as Zetec, Duratec, and Duratec SE.   

I think you are confusing the old pushrod 8v 1.3 Endura engine here. This is now sold in low spec. Fiestas and Ka's. 

There's nothing much wrong with the 1.4 16v engine. The Focus is not a light car however, and carries a lot of safety protection which is heavy, so it feels a bit underpowered. The 1.6 is about right, and is no heavier on fuel.


----------



## whistler (25 Apr 2007)

I drive a 01 1.4 Focus zetec and love it. I will definetely choose another focus when i trade up. Any thoughts on diesel models though?


----------



## Sunster (25 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the correction RS2K


----------



## RS2K (26 Apr 2007)

Sunster said:


> Thanks for the correction RS2K



Thanks. Wasn't trying to be smart, just accurate.


----------



## RS2K (26 Apr 2007)

whistler said:


> I drive a 01 1.4 Focus zetec and love it. I will definetely choose another focus when i trade up. Any thoughts on diesel models though?



I owned 2 x 1.6 110bhp TDCI diesel Foci and they were excellent. Frugal, quiet, and had very good punchy performance too. 

There is now a problem though.

Ford have since made a decision to sell only the lower powered 90bhp version of the same 1.6 TDCI unit here. You can get a 115bhp 1.8 TDCI btw.


----------



## marcellaf (27 Apr 2007)

Is there any model in between the focus 1.6lx and the focus 1.6 ghia?

I'd love a ghia (my fiesta is that model), but they are very hard to find in hatchback.

Just wondered if there is an in-between the basic (LX) and the Ghia?

thanks.


----------



## Gabriel (27 Apr 2007)

I thought the Zetec had everything that Ghia had and more no? Anyway...Zetec is what you want


----------



## carchick (27 Apr 2007)

Toyota Corolla or Ford Focus...... Can't go wrong!!


----------



## Newbie! (30 Apr 2007)

Just to update here. I test drove an 05 1.4 Ford Focus 1st ed. at the weekend. After my car turning into a rust bucket, I assumed i'd get in and love it and frankly i didnt. I found it akward and the dashboard just felt wrong. It felt nice on the road but the interior just didnt 'fit'. It was €17950 and i was getting €2750 against my own.

Now, i just couldnt resist and had a quick flick at pre-owned golfs and i found an 04 1.6 sportsline (3dr but no kids so can live with it!) with 48k miles on clock. Selling for 16950 and offering 3000 against mine. i am so so sorely tempted? Good or bad decision?


----------



## ang1170 (30 Apr 2007)

My recommendation would be to go with what you like: none of these are "bad" cars by a long shot.

One thing though: even if you don't need five doors, they're a lot easier to sell down the line, as most people do need them on cars like this.

On a personal note, I'd try and find one with a/c, but that's probably asking too much from a Golf, as I don't think any of the range had it fitted as standard.

Main thing though: haggle like crazy with whatever you decide to get!


----------



## Newbie! (30 Apr 2007)

really is the 5door thing important? 

I had a/c on my own car for 5yrs - think i used it twice. We dont really ge the weather for it...besides i like to be a bogger with me arm hanging out the winda!


----------



## ang1170 (30 Apr 2007)

Newbie! said:


> really is the 5door thing important?


 
To be honest, I don't really know: just what I was told once. I had a 3 door VW Polo and when it came to trade it in was told everyone wanted a 5 door. My reaction at the time was "I wish you told me that when you sold me the ******* thing!". On reflection, this may just have been sales talk: if it wasn't the 3 door issue he would no doubt have found something else to use to talk the price down. 

Maybe someone more knowledgable could comment?


----------



## michaelskoda (2 May 2007)

i cant believe nobody has even suggested the Skoda Octavia.Widely regarded as the best hatch on offer in the market ( It looks like a saloon but its not) at only €20k for a decent spec for the 1.4 engine, its impossible to pass considering the build quality, drive quality and resale.


----------



## Gabriel (2 May 2007)

michaelskoda said:


> i cant believe nobody has even suggested the Skoda Octavia.Widely regarded as the best hatch on offer in the market ( It looks like a saloon but its not) at only €20k for a decent spec for the 1.4 engine, its impossible to pass considering the build quality, drive quality and resale.



It's a good solid car alright...but it ain't no Focus 

Plus the 1.4 Oktavia is dreadfully underpowered.


----------



## RS2K (2 May 2007)

michaelskoda said:


> i cant believe nobody has even suggested the Skoda Octavia.Widely regarded as the best hatch on offer in the market ( It looks like a saloon but its not) at only €20k for a decent spec for the 1.4 engine, its impossible to pass considering the build quality, drive quality and resale.



Regarded by whom? Doesn't reflect in sales nor awards.

Usually come only in poverty spec. Dangerously underpowered 1.4 engine. 

Apart from that they make a very good taxi. Big boot as you say.


----------



## RS2K (2 May 2007)

Newbie! said:


> Just to update here. I test drove an 05 1.4 Ford Focus 1st ed. at the weekend. After my car turning into a rust bucket, I assumed i'd get in and love it and frankly i didnt. I found it akward and the dashboard just felt wrong. It felt nice on the road but the interior just didnt 'fit'. It was €17950 and i was getting €2750 against my own.
> 
> Now, i just couldnt resist and had a quick flick at pre-owned golfs and i found an 04 1.6 sportsline (3dr but no kids so can live with it!) with 48k miles on clock. Selling for 16950 and offering 3000 against mine. i am so so sorely tempted? Good or bad decision?



I told you the 1.4 wasn't strong enough 

The Focus can be adjusted in just about every way possible as regards seats, steering etc. Perhaps you didn't fit it, as opposed to t'other way around?

A Golf is a fine bus but is no better to drive or own. It will be less reliable, and costs a lot more for no better quality.


----------



## ang1170 (2 May 2007)

In light of the initial poster's list of cars, it's interesting to see in today's Irish Times the table of costs over three years: Focus, VW and Toyota come out on top. As I mentioned before, none of these are bad cars, so it's largely down to personal preference I would have thought?


----------

